# Treiberinstallation in richtiger reihenfolge



## Kytyzow (14. November 2011)

*Mein System*
Acer Aspire 5755G
i7-2670QM
4GB RAM
GeForce GT540M
500GB HDD 5400Umdrehungen/min

Ich habe mein Notebook formatiert.
Der erste Start nach der Neuinstallation von Win7 64bit ist sehr schnell. Doch nachdem ich die ersten Treiber installiert habe wird alles langsam. 


Firefox startet ca.60 sek. lang, der zweite Start nur eine Sekunde -.-
Der Neustart dauert ca. 3-5 min. bis man gescheit arbeiten kann.
Es starten nicht immer die Installierten Autostart Programme (Gemeint sind diese Programme)
Habe gegoogled und wie es aussieht gibt es eine RICHTIGE Reihenfolge bei der Treiberinstallation. 

Stimmt das? Kann mir jemand da weiter helfen, es kann ja nicht sein das ich ein i7 Notebook habe und es sooooooo langsam ist.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (14. November 2011)

Ich mache es wie folgt:

1.Windows 7 installieren.
2.Firefox installieren
3.Grafiktreiber & AV-Prog.
3.1 Während des Downloads Systembremsen ausschalten.
4.Restart.


----------



## Kytyzow (14. November 2011)

Bei mir muss ich nach der Win7 Installation erst mal die Treiber installieren da diese nicht gefunden werden. Da soll s eine "richtige" Reihenfolge geben. Danach ist es kein Thema mehr. Ich habe schon viele PC's und Notebooks, sowas sehe ich zum ersten mal...


----------



## utakata (14. November 2011)

Kytyzow schrieb:


> Bei mir muss ich nach der Win7 Installation erst mal die Treiber installieren da diese nicht gefunden werden. Da soll s eine "richtige" Reihenfolge geben. Danach ist es kein Thema mehr. Ich habe schon viele PC's und Notebooks, sowas sehe ich zum ersten mal...


 
 Also ich setze relativ viele Rechner im Geschäft auf. Ich mache es folgendermassen:

1. Windows
2. Service Packs (Neustart)
3. W-Update (Neustart)
4. Treiber (Neustart)
5. Sonstige Software (evt. Neustart)

Mir wäre es neu, dass der Computer langsam würde, wenn man nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge installiert.


----------



## onslaught (14. November 2011)

1. Windows
2. Treiber / Chipsatz/Grafik/Sound/Hotkey(Laptop) und Geräteinterne weitere.
3. Windows updaten
4. Sicherheitssoftware
5. Anwendungen

Des ghört so


----------



## Muetze (14. November 2011)

onslaught schrieb:


> 1. Windows
> 2. Treiber / Chipsatz/Grafik/Sound/Hotkey(Laptop) und Geräteinterne weitere. *(aktuelle)*
> 3. Windows updaten
> 4. Sicherheitssoftware
> ...






Ansich liegt das mit dem Firefox und auch anderen Programmen einfach dran, das beim ersten Start des Progs keine Daten gecacht sind ob von CPU oder HDD oder RAM is egal, beim 2ten start muss nicht alles von 0 geladen werden sondern kann teils aus den Cache, der um einiges schneller ist, gezogen werden 

Ne richtige Treiberreihenfolge gibts ansich ned, wen die Miniauflösung aufregt installiert den grakatreiber zuerst, nur Niemals nach Windows gleich die Securitysoftware deiner Wahl installieren erst alle Treiber und evtl Windows Updates, weil sich da manche gern mal in den weg stellen...

Zudem sind die meisten Startbremsen, im Autostart zufinden, wennst bissel googlest findest auch listen mit zusätzlich abschaltbaren Diensten unter Windows dies a bissel flotter machen!


----------



## Blutengel (14. November 2011)

onslaught schrieb:


> 1. Windows
> 2. Treiber / Chipsatz/Grafik/Sound/Hotkey(Laptop) und Geräteinterne weitere.
> 3. Windows updaten
> 4. Sicherheitssoftware
> ...



Genau so und nicht anders! Wobei, wie Du in es Deiner Reihenfolge schon hast, der Chipsatz nach dem Windows als erstes zu insten ist. Alles andere ist Hühnerdreck


----------



## Kytyzow (15. November 2011)

So Jungs und vielleicht auch Mädels ^^
Ich habe es nach dem Schema welches oben steht gemacht, jetzt ist es 1000mal besser. Und ich weiß was ich falsch gemacht habe, ich hab gleich Updates gemacht ohne den Chipsatz zu installieren. 
Danke für die Vorschläge!!!


----------



## onslaught (15. November 2011)

Keine Ursache  freut mich wenns geholfen hat


----------

